# Heat transfer on jersey WITH numbers already on it



## BigPappy (Jun 16, 2010)

I am going to be adding football player's names to the back of jerseys. Just ordered the named from Transfer Xpress, was REALLY EASY!

The jersey's already have the numbers on them. So.....

-Should I hang the numbers off the press and do the names or is it ok to press on the numbers that are already there? 

- Should I put something inside the shirt when I press it so the heat transfer names don't go through to the inside? 

- Just for general info, what is the max heat a jersey can take?

Thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You can hang the numbers off the platen or cover them with a Teflon sheet. Also a good idea to insert a Teflon sheet inside the shirt to prevent 'bleed-through'. If you do not have the Teflon sheet you can probably use parchment (baking) paper. I would not go any higher than about 390. Different fabrics respond differently to the heat so testing is always advisable.


----------



## ipressit (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a great tip, its exactly what we do.



proworlded said:


> You can hang the numbers off the platen or cover them with a Teflon sheet. Also a good idea to insert a Teflon sheet inside the shirt to prevent 'bleed-through'. If you do not have the Teflon sheet you can probably use parchment (baking) paper. I would not go any higher than about 390. Different fabrics respond differently to the heat so testing is always advisable.


----------

